# Stained Submarine Coin Holder



## JStew (Nov 9, 2011)

This is my latest submarine coin holder. I added bow planes to this one for a little more effect. I used Dark Mahogany stain with a gel polyurethane coating. The last picture is with one of my black painted submarines next to the stained one for a contrast.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Josh...

You've got to start marketing those on EBAY, I'm sure there are a couple of coin collectors will love them!

Great looking project, love the grain and color


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

THat's pretty cool, Josh!


----------



## crenshawjmark (Dec 2, 2011)

Very neat.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like that, well done.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great way to display coins. Mine are in a drawer. We didn't have those in my day, but relatives have them. So I colleted a few Marine corp coins and some police coin from base where police patrol out side military bases.


----------



## ftech (Jan 19, 2012)

Neat idea. Simple and practical. You should sell lots of them.

Rick


----------



## NavyCharles24 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Great detailed pictures.
I am retired USN 24 Years, in Aviation so your project has motivated me
in a different direction. Thanks Shipmate. It's much appreciated.

Your Coinholder would be a Big Hit at NSB Groton, Kings Bay and others!



JStew said:


> This is my latest submarine coin holder. I added bow planes to this one for a little more effect. I used Dark Mahogany stain with a gel polyurethane coating. The last picture is with one of my black painted submarines next to the stained one for a contrast.


----------



## jvoss (Feb 26, 2012)

Josh,

Like the project.

Keep this comming.

Jody
Shipmateswoodworking


----------

